# Остиомиелит, паталогический перелом 3-го грудного позвонка



## FightHare (15 Апр 2011)

Здавствуйте, год назад у меня установили остиомиелит, паталогический перелом 3-го грудного позвонка. Пролежал в травматалогии воспаление сняли, год лежу. Сделал МРТ и МСКТ, сказали плохо идет склерозирование, образуется жировая ткань вместо костной, и один врач предложил провести облучение позвонка в онкоцентре чтобы спровоцировать рост костной ткани (точно не помню, что-то типа помоему небольшими направленными дозами), травматолог у которого лежал считает что склерозирование идет нормально, надо только подождать еще хотя бы год.
Вопрос: что думаете по поводу облучения, эффективно ли оно, опасно и вообще стоит или не стоит его проводить, может действительно подождать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (15 Апр 2011)

FightHare написал(а):


> что думаете по поводу облучения, эффективно ли оно, опасно и вообще стоит или не стоит его проводить, может действительно подождать?


есть такой метод, эффективность индивидуально. Поговорите с врачом по поводу применения у вас миакальцика.


----------

